# Saw this online



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

I really do not blame them for banning hip hop you know.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Let's not forget Vlad the Impaler....

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-46584554


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Countdown to Godwin's Law in 10 - 9 - 8 ........


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I wouldn't ban it, but it's a pity that youth from other cultures prefer to align themselves with push-button pop formats which painted themselves into Cliché Corner years ago.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Art Rock said:


> Countdown to Godwin's Law in 10 - 9 - 8 ........


Stop these Nazi's before it's too late!


----------

